

AT&T security breach exposes emails of 100,000+ ipad owners - evancaine
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/09/att-security-breach-exposes-thousands-of-ipad-owners-emails-but-luckily-little%C2%A0else/

======
cstuder
The title is a little bit misleading: Only the email addresses of the owners
were reveiled. Not the content of any emails.

------
ntulip
here is the source of that code: <http://gist.github.com/432615>

------
emef
This is why AT&T needs to start carrying more Android phones... :)

~~~
qeorge
Issue was with the AT&T website, not the iPad.

